# Is it just me...



## stephie (May 17, 2006)

... or is the robin population way bigger this spring than in the past few years?

Maybe it's only locally (or maybe I'm just crazy) but it seems like there are TONS of robins everywhere I look these days & I don't remember having so many living in town before. 

Luckily for them there seems to be no shortage of wormies yet, but I just wonder how they all get by when they have to share such a small amount of natural space with so many others.

Has anyone else noticed an abundance of robins in their neighbourhood?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Stephie, 

I've seen a lot of robins around too this spring. I'm not sure if I've noticed whether there are more than last year or not, because there seems to be a very healthy population of them in our area every year for sure. Robins, grackles and mourning doves are all doing very well here.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Lots of robins, mourning doves, finches, sparrows....but the robins are very big and chubby :fp


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi Stephie,

Your post was exactly what I was thinking yesterday as I drove down the street to our house. There were so many Robins everywhere, I thought there may have been a worm concession on our street.

Ron


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

I have noticed alot of American Robins this year also, which is good cause it seemed last year every bird that came into my rehab friend had some kind of a major issue or another. Although where I live around 20 miles from the Dow Corning plant there seem to be alot of them in that area. Every time I see another Robin in that area I say to myself, "Please go east of here or eatting the worms will make you glow" There are so many toxins in the ground from Dow with the water and such that it makes me wonder what it will do to the birds. I guess we will see this year. 

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I've noticed and thought the same thing. Honestly, at times in the past two weeks, both our front yard and back yard had what looked like dozens of robins.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

In a way this is kind of worry some. This year they have come back in abundance wonder if this means it will be a bad year again? Mother Nature has her ways of evening things out. 

Cindy


----------

